# Unknown manufacturer



## mrg (Nov 5, 2021)

Spotted this at the store yesterday but the owner didn’t know much about it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2021)

Looks like a Chinese motor on a modified new bike to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Centurion (Nov 5, 2021)

It's a Bike Berry motor ready bicycle, they're pretty nice. You buy the motor ready bicycle, which has the incorporated tank in the frame, and choose an engine you want for it. I've seen these in action, they can move.


----------



## mrg (Nov 5, 2021)

Cool, just checked and they are in socal and those are $699 no motor.


----------

